# Players needed for NE vs NW Game - 21st June.



## KeefG (Jun 4, 2009)

We still require a couple more players for the NE vs NW, War of the Roses game on Sun June 21st @ Mid Yorkshire Golf Club.

Price is Â£31.45 which includes bacon butty & coffee on arrival, 18 holes of fine golf & carvery to finish.

The NW team could do with a 3-4 more names as there are a few who havent paid deposists so more than likely some will drop out.

The NE team likewise could do with 2-3 more names.

C'mon folks...get your names down here for what promises to be a cracking day out on a cracking course!


----------



## vig (Jun 4, 2009)

If there are any intersted folks in the mids area, Nott'nam, Brim'ham etc i'm sure we can stretch the boundary to get numbers that are divisible by 4.

I'm sure that the NW team wouldn't mind, or would you ?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2009)

Myself and Jan might be able to play if youre desperate, but cant promise anything


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 5, 2009)

If there are any intersted folks in the mids area, Nott'nam, Brim'ham etc i'm sure we can stretch the boundary to get numbers that are divisible by 4.

I'm sure that the NW team wouldn't mind, or would you ?
		
Click to expand...

 The more,the merrier,thats what i say, So c'mon peeps,get your name down for a great days N.E/Yorkie bashing, it  should be included in the Olmympic Games.


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 5, 2009)

to far away for me


----------



## Yerman (Jun 5, 2009)

The NW team is very inclusive I'm from north west Ireland, living in NW England, so we'll welcome anyone from NW Wales, NW Kent, NW end of your street, even NW Leeds. LOL


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 5, 2009)

njd your from cheshire too. are you driving down cos i dont think my mum wants to drive haha


----------



## Yerman (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry Pete, I'm already staying with my son in York that weekend.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 6, 2009)

Might be interested if I can get permission from my wife (she is off in Ireland this weekend so she owes me one). What time is the start as it will take me about an hour and three quarters to get there.


----------



## jjh1 (Jun 6, 2009)

What h/caps are you looking for. I could be intrested in playing


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2009)

What h/caps are you looking for. I could be intrested in playing  

Click to expand...

Any h/caps are welcome, unless your +4 or better, then your too good


----------



## vig (Jun 6, 2009)

Might be interested if I can get permission from my wife (she is off in Ireland this weekend so she owes me one). What time is the start as it will take me about an hour and three quarters to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Tee off's start just before half twelve.
Hoping to have folks there for about half eleven for butties, coffee & intro's


----------



## vig (Jun 6, 2009)

What h/caps are you looking for. I could be intrested in playing  

Click to expand...

Not looking for any H/caps.  All welcome


----------



## GB72 (Jun 6, 2009)

What time is it all starting?


----------



## vig (Jun 7, 2009)

What time is it all starting?
		
Click to expand...

Look 2 posts up,  I replied to your original request.

1st Tee time is 12.30 but coffee and butties & intro's before.
If you don't want coffee or Butty, 12.30

regards

Dave


----------



## RICHARD3879 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi vig how many players are you looking for mate as there are two of us from derby very interested,you could adopt us midlanders and we could come n/w bashing.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi vig how many players are you looking for mate as there are two of us from derby very interested,you could adopt us midlanders and we could come n/w bashing.
		
Click to expand...

Richard,dont be a dick, oops you are


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 8, 2009)

njd your from cheshire too. are you driving down cos i dont think my mum wants to drive haha
		
Click to expand...

pete, are you wanting to play in this ?  pete,i've p.m'd you mate


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2009)

If you are still short you can count me in as a definite, have full permission from my wife and the time means I do not have to get up rediculously early. Just let me know where to send any depsoit etc


----------



## vig (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi vig how many players are you looking for mate as there are two of us from derby very interested,you could adopt us midlanders and we could come n/w bashing.
		
Click to expand...

You are most welcome.

If you PM me details (contact No, email inc H/caps)  I'll put you both on the list


----------



## vig (Jun 8, 2009)

If you are still short you can count me in as a definite, have full permission from my wife and the time means I do not have to get up rediculously early. Just let me know where to send any depsoit etc
		
Click to expand...

PM coming


----------



## boycey1985 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi vig, still need players iam up 4 it just need to sort a few things out. do u need deposit or pay on the day ok?


----------



## vig (Jun 8, 2009)

hi vig, still need players iam up 4 it just need to sort a few things out. do u need deposit or pay on the day ok?
		
Click to expand...

If you're a definate, PM me your details.  Sort out the payment on the day.


----------



## Herbie (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have loved to come on this one but ironically, on this date I will be dressed as a cowboy, riding a horse and being a Bandit!  But I will be thinking of you as I try to sing my version of Rawhide to a crowd of people, and then I may be wishing Id gone to golf


----------



## thegogg (Jun 10, 2009)

Vig

I'm playing off 20. I have a mate who might come and join us so I'll let you know as soon as he's confirmed he's ok play (hopefully this week). Will you need a deposit off him and are we all paying the balance on the day?


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is anyone taking their girlfriends,wives,totty,for a day out   .or is it for big boys  only?.


----------



## evita4 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is anyone taking their girlfriends,wives,totty,for a day out   .or is it for big boys  only?.
		
Click to expand...

I said this to my better half who said " Its on a Sunday and in Yorkshire - what the **** am I going to do there for 5 hours?  Guess she isn't too keen on coming.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 10, 2009)

May not be a popular idea but if the other halves need something to do there is, according to my wife, a great designer retail park in York which cannot be that far away up the A1


----------



## MickCTR (Jun 10, 2009)

Theres an even better place, possibly a bit closer too called Meadowhall nr Sheffield. Down A1, Across M18 and up M1 a little (30 mins from Mid Yorkshire) the girls will love it! Still needing players Vig?

Should the girls not be carrying the bags though?


----------



## vig (Jun 10, 2009)

Vig

I'm playing off 20. I have a mate who might come and join us so I'll let you know as soon as he's confirmed he's ok play (hopefully this week). Will you need a deposit off him and are we all paying the balance on the day?
		
Click to expand...

TBH if I get any cheques now, by the time i've banked them and allowed them to clear it will be next weekend.

Anyone else that wants to tag along and anyone who hasn't sent deposits (I have PM'd a few telling them this) just bring the reddies on the day.  I have paid the deposit and will be finalising the trophies tomorrow.
Everyone can settle up when they arrive.


----------



## vig (Jun 10, 2009)

Is anyone taking their girlfriends,wives,totty,for a day out   .or is it for big boys  only?.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if anyone was planning on taking their other half's.
Mine would rather put her breasts in a vice than spend 4 hours at the golf club.
There is a retail outlet 3 miles away and Xcape, ski slope and climbing wall etc, also have restaurents.

York is around 35 mins away, Meadowhall, 30 mins, White Rose 20mins, Leeds 25mins, Wakefield 20mins, Doncaster 20 mins


----------



## vig (Jun 10, 2009)

Is anyone taking their girlfriends,wives,totty,for a day out   .or is it for big boys  only?.
		
Click to expand...

I said this to my better half who said " Its on a Sunday and in Yorkshire - what the **** am I going to do there for 5 hours?  Guess she isn't too keen on coming.
		
Click to expand...

You're a Leeds fan Andy.....   I bet you're popular in the household then


----------



## vig (Jun 10, 2009)

Theres an even better place, possibly a bit closer too called Meadowhall nr Sheffield. Down A1, Across M18 and up M1 a little (30 mins from Mid Yorkshire) the girls will love it! Still needing players Vig?

Should the girls not be carrying the bags though? 

Click to expand...

We have 28 now I think unless any late withdrawels.
There is a couple more showing interest.
I can put you down and confirm around Thursday next week the final names on the frames.

My son and his mate can make up any shortfall if needed on the day.
I've told him to be on a 30 minute stand by just in case.
Not sure he is keen on that but he lives under my roof so Tough!


----------



## vig (Jun 10, 2009)

Gogg'g mate & Mick CTR added to the list


----------



## Lazylabs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Vig, 

I can't make this match unfortunately as working that weekend. 

When would the next one be?


----------

